# B3 Commercial Plans Examiner test



## darcar (Dec 8, 2011)

I am scheduled to take the B3 Commercial Plans reviewer exam next week...

Any bits of advice for me?


----------



## permitguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Relax, take your time, make sure you've read and understand the question fully.  If you can't answer it quickly, then mark it and come back to it after you've answered everything else.  It takes the pressure off when you realize you have 35 minutes left for those 8 pesky questions that are going to take some more time.  Clues can be found in the available answers (one of them has to be right).  The index is your best friend, but don't forget about his little brother (the table of contents).

Good luck!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 8, 2011)

I took mine back in 2002. Did not find it much different the the inspector test except the plans they had for the test had been copied so many times they where hard to read. Follow permitguy's advice and don't overlook the footnotes for the tables or the exceptions


----------



## righter101 (Dec 8, 2011)

If you haven't already, get the turbo tabs for the IBC.

They ask you questions off a set of plans.  The plan sets are pretty poor quality.

The previous poster was spot on about marking the ones you are unsure about.

I have taken a bunch of ICC exams and mark the ones I am unsure of. (Assuming you are doing the computer based testing).

One added note to that.  When I don't know or I am guessing and marking it for review, I put an answer in anyway, just incase you don't have time to come back, you will have a best guess.

You get a dry erase board with a marker.  I make a note of the ones I don't know, in addition to marking them, and 2 or 3 word description of what you are looking for.  Sometimes, having that note, you will find the answer you are looking for when looking for a different question.

Rule for ICC has been, if in complete doubt, mark "B", as it comes up more than 25% of the time as a correct answer.

The ACI 318 had 3 or 4 questions.  The sections I remember (a few years back) were rebar clearances from soils, so be familiar with the ACI, but don't spend too much time.

Believe in yourself.

Divide the # of questions by time allowed and you will know you have 2 minutes or 1.5 min per question.  I am a clock watcher, so when I start realizing I am not finding something, quickly realize that, mark it, make a note, move on.  You will have 60% that you know exactly where to look to confirm, 20% that you just know and 20% that you have to hunt for (just an approximate).  If you mark and move on quickly, you will have 10 or so marked that you are unsure of or just don't know, but should have enough time to go through and find.

Previous poster mentioned Index and Table of Contents.

Another huge one that will pay off is Definitions.  A number of answers are contained in the definitions, either Chapter 2, or the associated chapter.

Good luck.

let us know how you do.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 8, 2011)

Just took mine.  Righter, mt, and permitguy nailed it.

The most difficult question I remember was regarding Fire Resistance construction for minimum coverage of plaster.  The question was worded very poorly, and if you aren't familiar with the Section there can be a lot of head scratching.  I came back to it three times.  I took the written version and it was my second test for the day, and still finished with about 45 minutes left.  I can't reiterate enough, don't try and over-think a question, or make it harder than it actually is.  I also spent too much time studying the structural sections.

Best of luck...and hopefully next time we hear from you will have passed and you won't be able to tell how you scored.


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 8, 2011)

Greetings all,

It's my understanding that ICC is doing away with those pitiful plans after the 1st of the year and all of the test will be on the puter. I too will be taking the test next spring sometime and certainly will benefit from your feedback! So, thanks in advance. Good Luck!

BS


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 8, 2011)

The plans were at best poor, but like every one else said move on if your unsure then come back. I also had about 45 minutes left and had to tell myself to leave it alone, don't second guess yourself by going back to much. A lot of guys in my office have made that mistake and failed.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Glad to hear they are getting rid of the crap plans. As others have said, work your way through the questions easiest to "have no clue". Save plan questions to the end, know the table of contexts and and use the index. Yes, definitions also, and don't forget those pesky footnotes, they'll kill you.

Good luck!


----------



## Glennman CBO (Dec 8, 2011)

When I take exams, I remove the table of contents and index from the code, and have them on the desk next to me so that I'm not jumping to the front and rear of the book all the time. Staple them together, separating the index from the table of contents so that you don't have pages all over the place. I do that before I get to the testing facility, of course. This probably saves a minute or two, but every minute counts. Turbo tabs help too.

Also, I have a copy of the Extendex, which helps in hard to find situations. Good luck.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 8, 2011)

Taken numerous plans on 'puter', still same old crappy plans - about three different variations if I recall correctly.


----------



## righter101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Glennman CBO said:
			
		

> When I take exams, I remove the table of contents and index from the code, and have them on the desk next to me so that I'm not jumping to the front and rear of the book all the time. Staple them together, separating the index from the table of contents so that you don't have pages all over the place. I do that before I get to the testing facility, of course. This probably saves a minute or two, but every minute counts. Turbo tabs help too.Also, I have a copy of the Extendex, which helps in hard to find situations. Good luck.


I never thought of that.  Genius.  Taking out the index and TOC for quicker reference.  Very good idea.  I am going to do that for my next exam.

I always get a kick out of being in a room with the people taking insurance exams. Closed book.  Its perfectly quiet til ICC tester shows up and is shuffling 9 books and madly flipping through them.


----------



## permitguy (Dec 9, 2011)

Check with the testing center before you try taking in pages that aren't bound in the book.  I've never been to a test center that would allow that.  They almost kicked me out once because the book I arrived with still had one of those promotional flyers in it that fell out when they fanned the pages.  This was before they even sat me at the computer!


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 9, 2011)

permitguy said:
			
		

> Check with the testing center before you try taking in pages that aren't bound in the book.  I've never been to a test center that would allow that.  They almost kicked me out once because the book I arrived with still had one of those promotional flyers in it that fell out when they fanned the pages.  This was before they even sat me at the computer!


If it was an ICC flyer I am not sure they can kick you out.


----------



## permitguy (Dec 9, 2011)

As I recall, it was an IECC flyer.  I think they would have been justified.   

Seriously, _anything_ not in the candidate bulletin is prohibited, and they don't seem to care if it was innocent, unintentional, etc.  They expect you to take it seriously enough to check before you enter the testing center.  That's been my experience.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Sifu (Dec 9, 2011)

I was able to use my extendex in a recent exam at a pearsonvue center.  They didn't even question it BUT they did make me unwrap my cough drops and put them in a napkin.  I don't know what is sadder, that I had to do that or that somebody may have actually tried to write an answer inside a Halls wrapper.  The extendex was of minimal help to me though, in my opinion when the index gets that big its value diminishes.  I only turned to it as a last resort.  I absolutely agree the biggest help for me after lots of different exams, written and computer, is taking the TOC and the book index out and keeping it handy.


----------



## jim baird (Dec 9, 2011)

I never did like tabs, but use index first, then contents table.  I brought my own calculator then found they provided one.  Since being subbed out to private testers, access/availability really went down.  As with other tests, monitor your progess in time.  I finished B3 about 20 min early but was very tired so turned it in.  Before I could get my jacket on they gave me the thumbs up!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 9, 2011)

I agree with permitguy, if it is not bound material, you can't bring it in, at least in Pearson/Vue in CO anyway. No pencil markings in bound materials either, highlights or pen is fine.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Dec 9, 2011)

I have 10 ICC certs now and I've done it that way every time, and that is through 2 different private testing outfits (the latest is Pearson Vue). In their instructions they say that any copyrighted material is acceptable. They have never once questioned it. I leave the TOC and index in the book until I get in there and sit down, then I remove them before starting the test. They watch very closely, and no questions asked.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 9, 2011)

ICC exam testing changes starting Jan 2012

Looks like all plans will be electronic unless taking a paper and pencil exam

 http://www.iccsafe.org/Accreditation/Pages/2012Changes.aspx''>http://www.iccsafe.org/Accreditation/Pages/2012Changes.aspx' rel="external nofollow">

http://www.iccsafe.org/Accreditation/Pages/2012Changes.aspx


----------



## fatboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, here it is in the bulletin........

2. Reference(s) as listed in this Examination Information Bulletin for the applicable exam—
​


*no other reference material will be allowed into the testing center*:


​- Bound (original bound book, three-ring binder, or _*stapled*_)


----------



## permitguy (Dec 9, 2011)

I've never tried to take a binder copy into the testing center because I know people who have been turned away.  That line from the candidate bulletin seems to confirm that the binder is okay.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Dec 9, 2011)

WOW! Fatboy's correct. When did they change that? I see that the bulliten has been updated in the last month. I wonder if that's when it changed. The last time I took a test was early this year, and I used my fire code extendex. I'm glad I'm pretty much done with exams!


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 9, 2011)

I had no problems taking binders in (Pearson) but they went through them really well to make sure there wasn't anything else in there.


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 9, 2011)

Greetings,

Taking a test in Houston once a couple of years ago and the proctor gave me a hard time about my signature on my 2 forms of id. She said they looked different. I had handed her by drivers license and handgun license both issued by DPS. At first I thought she was kidding. Boy was I wrong. She was very flakey digging through my books very carefully too. I have surmised that they got complaints about her as she did not work there too long. When I went for CBO legal recently with that big stack of books the proctor hardly gave them a glance. Go figure.

BS

BS


----------

